# Trouble starting Toro Timecutter



## billboy12345 (May 10, 2012)

I have a Toro Timecutter z480. Been having some problems recently, after getting it going this year by changing the spark plug and using it a few times. 

1.) The blade stopped after a couple minutes of working
2.) The engine sputtered out
3.) The engine still turns but will not start.
4.) Almost a backfire sound when it cut out, and after a few turns when trying to start

I think the next step I will take is to change the fuel filter, however I am open to other recommendations as I am a rookie. I also need some tips on changing the fuel filter.


----------

